# Straubing-Bogen und Umgebung



## Eichelpeter (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich komme aus dem Kreis Straubing Bogen.
Hab seit Oktober endlich mal wieder n Bike und möchte hier auch die ein oder andere gute Strecke kennenlenren.
Zum Arber möcht ich etz nich unbedingt jedes mal fahren müssen, denn ich denke hier gibts bestimmt paar gute Trails und den ein oder andren Homespot =) Den man schnell mit dem Rad erreicht.
Bin wie gesagt Neuling und momentan kauf ich mir noch meine Ausrüstungsteile zusammen. So langsam hab ich aber denk ich fast alles ^^
Bin eigentlich für alles "fast" alles offen. Soweit ich es mit meinem AMR Plus fahren kann ^^
Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere, der mit mir bissl fahren mag =)

Grüße

Patrick


----------



## zwecky (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Patrick,

ich bin auch aus Bogen (Richtung Schwarzach) und bin viel Richtung Grandsberg / Hirschenstein unterwegs. Schöne Runden gibt's auch Richtung Neukirchen (Perlbachtal) und Mitterfels (auch Perlbachtal). Eine meiner schönsten Touren z.B. war über Bogen, Perlbachtal (Mitterfels), Elisabethszell, Einkehr in der Hanslhütte und dann zurück über Klinglbach, Grün, Naglsteiner Wasserfälle, Ober- und Untermühlbach, Perlbachtal Neukirchen und dann wieder nach Hause. Das sind dann aber auch 55 km und 1700 hm > schon anspruchsvoll.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eichelpeter (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi  Matthias         

Ich bin neulich auch mit einem richtung Sankt Englmar gefahren, Neukirchen vorbei und dann die erste Steigung hoch. Da gehts mal rechts weg (eri.. Über paar Berge und wieder runter ^^ und dann sind wir bei der Kreuzung vom Aldi in Bärndorf wieder rauskommen und richtung Bogen zurück.
Überwiegend Straßen und Berghoch... Das is dann aber nicht so das was ich suche ^^
Wenns Wetter wieder wird kann man sich ja mal treffen 

MfG

Patrick


----------



## zwecky (4. Januar 2013)

Eichelpeter schrieb:


> Hi  Matthias
> 
> Ich bin neulich auch mit einem richtung Sankt Englmar gefahren, Neukirchen vorbei und dann die erste Steigung hoch. Da gehts mal rechts weg (eri.. Über paar Berge und wieder runter ^^ und dann sind wir bei der Kreuzung vom Aldi in Bärndorf wieder rauskommen und richtung Bogen zurück.
> Überwiegend Straßen und Berghoch... Das is dann aber nicht so das was ich suche ^^
> ...



Gerne - zu zweit lässt sich der Schweinehund immer besser niederringen  !


----------



## Eichelpeter (4. Januar 2013)

Du sagst es


----------



## Eichelpeter (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen werde ich mal die Gegend um den Bogenberg unsicher machen ^^ 
Da gibts schon paar schöne Wege rundherum.
Mal erkunden und Spass haben =)


----------



## headnut99 (8. September 2013)

Servus,

habe gerade deinen Post gelesen. Ist zwar schon ne Zeit her, aber ich hoffe mal, dass du immer noch aktiv bist! 

ich  hab mir auch vor kurzem ein neues Bike gekauft, zwar leider "nur" ein  Bulls Wild Cup 2 (--> Student), aber trotzdem würde ich gerne rund um  Straubing ein paar schöne Strecken fahren. Mittlerweile kenn ich bei  mir in der nahen Umgebung fast alle Waldwege und suche  deshalb neue  Herausforderungen 

Hoffe du hast ein paar Tips für mich 

Gruß
benny


----------



## Eichelpeter (9. September 2013)

Hi,
Ich radel gern im Perlbachtal. Bzw. fahr ich den Radweg richtung Mitterfels und dann irgendwo querfeld ein =)

Man könnte sich ja mal treffen.

MfG

Patrick


----------



## Eichelpeter (27. September 2013)

Hat wer bock zu BIKEN???
Mir is Faad


----------



## -Bene- (27. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,


lasst uns mal was ausmachen.


bin für alles zu haben, gerne auch Nightrides


Bene


----------



## Eichelpeter (28. September 2013)

Morgen, 
hab leider heute bis morgen Dienst.
Morgen könnte ich 

Nightride ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy99 (29. September 2013)

Servus suche auch noch ein paar Leute im Umkreis Straubing auf Dauer ist es Langweilig in Steinach in den Wald zu fahren und gucken wo und wie man wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## Eichelpeter (29. September 2013)

Bin gerne dabei. Ab 16:30 bin ich eig verfügbar 

MfG


----------



## BayWa Biker (3. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

habe letzte Woche meine Topeak Satteltasche mit Minitool und Schlauch vermutlich im Perlbachtal zwischen Mitterfels und Furth verloren. Habe ich am Sonntag erst bemerkt, gestern dann die Strecke nochmal gefahren aber leider nicht mehr gefunden. Falls von euch zufällig einer drüber gestolpert ist...

Werd heut Nachmittag noch a Runde fahren, Abfahrt ca. 13 Uhr ab Straubing, wird aber wahrscheinlich der Arber von Zwiesel oder Bodenmais aus werden, kann auch noch einen und Bike mitnehmen. Bei Interesse...

Gruß 
BayWa


----------



## Eichelpeter (4. Oktober 2013)

Hm das is ja ärgerlich. Bin mit Bene am Perlbach entlang (Mitterfels richtung Bogen) aber leider nichts gesehn.


----------



## BayWa Biker (5. Oktober 2013)

Servus Patrick,

ja ist ganz schÃ¶n Ã¤rgerlich, habe erst im August in den Dolos eine mit Pumpe verloren, das waren 80 â¬ und jetzt schon wieder 50 â¬. Geht ganz schÃ¶n ins Geld. 

Wenn Wetter morgen einigermaÃen paÃt mÃ¶chte ich noch a Runde fahren, bei schlechteren Wetter im Umkreis, und bei SchÃ¶nwetter Deggendorf-GeiÃkopf, Englmar oder Arber. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.


----------



## Freddy99 (18. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen oder übermorgen aus soll ja ganz gut werden das wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mach mal einen Vorschlag

morgen Samastag Treffpunkt 13:00 Straubing bzw dann 13:30 Grandsberg

Runde Richtung St. Englmar / Pröller und wieder zurück bis ca 17:30/18:00

Mitfahrgelegenheit  für 1 Person ab SR



mfg -Bene-


----------



## BayWa Biker (19. Oktober 2013)

Servus Bene,

wenn du auch einen alten Sack(41) auf den du wahrscheinlich warten mußt mitnehmen magst würde ich gerne mitfahren. Wohne auch in Straubing, nähe Bahnhof. Deggendorf auf Geißkopf wäre auch eine lohnenswerte Alternative, bist da schon mal gefahren?


----------



## Freddy99 (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir den Platz eben schon gesichert aber das heißt ja nicht das du nicht mitkommen kannst


----------



## Freddy99 (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke Leute für die nette Tour


----------



## BayWa Biker (25. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

möchte morgen das letzte schöne Wetter nochmal nutzen, und a Runde im Arber oder Geißkopf fahren. Hab für beide Sachen ein paar Strecken zur Auswahl...
Hab vor so gegen 12 Uhr in Straubing zu starten und kann noch einen mitnehmen...
Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte eine PN mit Handynummer, werd mich dann morgen so gegen 10 Uhr melden.
Streckenlänge ca. 30 bis 40 Kilometer und 1000 bis 1500 HM


----------

